# Suggestions for a midground "bushy" plant?



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

hygro corymbosa kompact


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Blyxa japonica is a great mid-ground plant.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

How tall exactly?

Crypts may be an option.

Just about any stem plant can be kept trimmed short.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Not my tank.
No idea what plants were used in this one, but the way the stems were trimmed produced a nice bush-like effect.

Thread it came from: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...lants-discussions/57960-pruning-timeline.html


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

HM is a nice mid-ground stem plant that people often use to create "bush" effects.


----------



## ceiji (Nov 14, 2010)

lobelia cardinalis. you can either go with dwarf variety or the big one depending on how tall you want the plant to be.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Blyxa japonica is a great mid-ground plant.


+1 I have found very few plants that equal B. japonica.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

+1 for _B. japonica_


----------



## Kojack (Feb 9, 2010)

timwag2001 said:


> hygro corymbosa kompact


+1 - Check out my youtube video... it's the 2nd plant

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvGSLCrT_Z0

oh yea, if your sound is on dont mind my girl whistling in the background


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

Darkblade48 said:


> +1 for _B. japonica_


 I have plenty of this, and actually in front of the tiger lotus, but it only grows 3-4" in my tank. I need something at least 6" tall.

I tried myriophyllum mattogrosense (sp?), but it grew WAY to fast, and a tiny stem was at the surface in a matter of a week. Frequent trimming and replanting just lead to lots of tall "twigs" instead of a bushy effect. I pulled all of it from my tanks just because it grew too quickly.

Next question... does anyone have some of these suggestions to part with?

J


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Clinopodium cf. brownei. Its an easy grower, has a nice light green color, trims/bushes nicely. Alot of people on here have it growing. Id offer to give you some but I just got rid of mine in a rescape. One of my favorite stem plants for sure tho.


----------



## Kojack (Feb 9, 2010)

JCoxRocks said:


> I have plenty of this, and actually in front of the tiger lotus, but it only grows 3-4" in my tank. I need something at least 6" tall.
> 
> I tried myriophyllum mattogrosense (sp?), but it grew WAY to fast, and a tiny stem was at the surface in a matter of a week. Frequent trimming and replanting just lead to lots of tall "twigs" instead of a bushy effect. I pulled all of it from my tanks just because it grew too quickly.
> 
> ...


Would you like to trade? I'm always looking to try some new plants. Nothing really high tech though 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

JCoxRocks said:


> I have plenty of this, and actually in front of the tiger lotus, but it only grows 3-4" in my tank. I need something at least 6" tall.
> 
> I tried myriophyllum mattogrosense (sp?), but it grew WAY to fast, and a tiny stem was at the surface in a matter of a week. Frequent trimming and replanting just lead to lots of tall "twigs" instead of a bushy effect. I pulled all of it from my tanks just because it grew too quickly.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the creative world of aquascaping. You can have it 'grow' much taller by scaping the substrate below it. Besides adding more substrate you could push rocks in, etc. to create a hill thus making it seem that your japonica is several inches taller.


----------

